# can anyone help changing icons in status bar?



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

i have a vzwd2 and i am running beans rom with jelly bomb as a theme, and my only request is that someone help me to change the 4g icon to a stock aosp icon. i can see where it is but i have no idea how to enable it. being that jelly bomb for the vzwd2 is just a port from the sprintd2, it has their 4g icon, and im just trying to get vanilla aosp icons. any help or even just a hint would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## gr4ybu5h (Aug 5, 2011)

I heard that the Rom Toolbox app can do that. I haven't played with it yet though

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------

